# how do you feel about the 6mm?



## mgmurri (Jan 30, 2010)

My father just bought a 6mm for coyote and deer hunting. Does anyone shoot this caliber and what do you think of it? What are the best loads for it, hand laods?


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

The 6MM is a good round. I call it the .243 mag., it's a very flat shooting cartridge and is good for deer and will do the job on yotes. I have not reloaded for it so I can not help there.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

If you mean the 6mm Remington, you are speaking of a mighty good caliber for coyote and deer. IMR4350 seems to be one of the best powders for this caliber. I am using Reloder #17 in mine, and shooting the 85 grain Speer hot core spitzers.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

My brother used to have a 6mm-06 till some miscreant broke into his house and stole it and his Sako .22-250, the sorry dog! It was an excellent caliber for deer or varmints.


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

I have one in a Cooper Phoenix. I recently tried the new Hybrid 100V with 75 vamx, 87vmax and 95gr SMK's. I have a serious problem now, it shot them all really good, so good I cant choose!

Load it with 55's and it will hammer a coyote right into the ground. I push mine to almost 4100fps. Load it up with the 95gr BT and the mule deer wont get far either.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

My hunting partner uses a 6mm remington. This is a great gun for coyotes. Good range and very accurate. I don't know about deer-rifles aren't legal in Indiana for deer hunting.


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

I use the 6MM bullet.....if that counts....in a 6MM BR!


----------

